# Most poorly written character?



## Lace (Nov 20, 2013)

Besides Obito or Naruto because they're too obvious. 


Mine is Hinata. 
While her story during the Chunin exams was one of my favorites she's had no character development since then. Her personality has been stripped down to nothing but her feelings for Naruto. She's become flat and one-dimensional in my opinion.

Who's yours?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Nov 20, 2013)

Would Sakura, Sasuke, Itachi be too obvious as well?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 20, 2013)

1010. She never even had a chance.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2013)

Madara.

Extremely boring character all what he has "My beloved Hashirama, where are you?" & "oh well"
a pathetic character who got cut in half by Lee, though thanks to Naruto


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 20, 2013)

Suckura obviously.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 20, 2013)

Should characters who've barely been written to begin with be counted?


----------



## Lace (Nov 20, 2013)

Closet Pervert said:


> Would Sakura, Sasuke, Itachi be too obvious as well?



 maybe but they're fair game in my mind.


----------



## Lace (Nov 20, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Should characters who've barely been written to begin with be counted?



Probably not.
Although I think TenTen is fair game because she's part of K11 despite having zero character development.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 20, 2013)

Kinkaku and Ginkaku take this with ease. 

>Attacked Tobirama and 2nd Raikage
>Random Rikudo descendants 
>Lived inside Kyuubi and ate jewl chakra meat
>Psuedo Jinchuuriki

 

Their characters are just randomly all over he place. Which is why I prefer to write them off as filler.


----------



## Bansai (Nov 20, 2013)

Tenten. I always felt like Tenten only exists because Team 9 needs a female member.


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 20, 2013)

Sasuke.

Storywise
Oh your dead set on killing Itachi, oh well turns out he actually loved you and was ordered to do it by Danzo + the elders.

Oh you want to kill the elders? Heres Itachi and Hashirama who will tell you a 10 chapter long essay on a story COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT to your goals.

Oh you want to become Hokage now? Sweet! 

Strength-wise

Fighting an enraged Jinchuriki? Its fine dude, you read the Uchiha tablet remember, you know how to use Sharingan suppression, just like you did in part 1.... oh 

Opponent uses nano-sized bombs? Oh your Sharingan can now see nano-sized particles, and now has x-ray vision 

On the verge of death from acid? Its ok dude, Plant man Zetsu's got your back, with chakra- transferring spores that are apparently acid-proof! 

Caught in an immobilising fuinjutsu? Oh your Susan'oo can pull things off your flesh using the power of hatred, no biggie 

Killed the Boss of your Summoning contract? Its ok dude, im sure the snakes have short memory 

Lost your Curse Seal? Its ok because it turns out you can have the same effects applied with none of the drawbacks of having it done in the first place 

Naruto gives you a power boost? Oh turns out you could actually do better by yourself all along 


If the popular theory that Kishi doesnt actually write for Sasuke is true then it sort of explains it.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 20, 2013)

Surprised Sai and Yamato haven't been mentioned.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 20, 2013)

Kyuubi and Sakura


----------



## Alita (Nov 20, 2013)

Itachi and sasuke by a massive margin. They are the only two characters in this manga that I feel are just terrible and that I truly hate. The sins of other characters I can forgive/aren't that bad to me, but those two? No, just no.


----------



## SLB (Nov 20, 2013)

Karin has been a steaming pile of shit from day one. Imma go with her 

I'm seeing a lot of Uchihas so far. I am satisfied


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 20, 2013)

Revy said:


> Surprised Sai and Yamato haven't been mentioned.



Give it time


----------



## EdgarJTA (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd really like to see more from  Neji.. but  it's impossible now...


----------



## Closet Pervert (Nov 20, 2013)

If the OP means "poorly" as "badly" then i don't think we should include characters that haven't had much exposure as they haven't been written at all.


Moody said:


> Karin has been a steaming pile of shit from day one. Imma go with her
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of Uchihas so far. I am satisfied


Ooo, good one! I have to agree with this besides Sakura, Sasuke, Itachi.


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2013)

hinata. instead of developing, she just became a creepy ass stalker


----------



## Lace (Nov 20, 2013)

Moody said:


> Karin has been a steaming pile of shit from day one. Imma go with her
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of Uchihas so far. I am satisfied



Ugh. Karin is another horrible one.  terrible character.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 20, 2013)

Itachi, Karin and part 2 Sasuke ( from around the Killer B fight 'till the Hokage meeting).


----------



## neji32 (Nov 20, 2013)

Itachi was developed fine. The only thing that bothered me was him dying randomly and the whole crow thing in nsruto made no sense. It seems like kishi is just rushing everything.


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> Ugh. Karin is another horrible one.  terrible character.



she is not that bad


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2013)

neji32 said:


> Itachi was developed fine. The only thing that bothered me was him dying randomly and the whole crow thing in nsruto made no sense. It seems like kishi is just rushing everything.



the crow thign made sense for me but the crow not effecting him at all as he doesn't kill sasuke since he is a threat to konoha...... that bothers me


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> she is not that bad


No she IS that bad, unfortunately.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

Itachi and Obito. Both of them were perfectly fine as personal villains for Sasuke and Kakashi but nope, Itachi became a poor man's Sue and author's favorite while Obito became poor man's Nagato and a hate sink.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 20, 2013)

Moody said:


> Karin has been a steaming pile of shit from day one. Imma go with her
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of Uchihas so far. I am satisfied



Karin is supposed to be annoying and ridiculous, she's a gag character, what do you fucking expect.  She did used to order hundreds of prisoners to their death and then bury their bodies in mass graves, which is pretty boss though.  All Sakura is is some whiny bitch who decided she loved some emotionless asshole when she was 14 and he never even acknowledged her existence and yet she's still dead set on marrying him, and she's not even a gag character or made out to be insane like Karin.  Naruto's reasons are different, he's just weird and has OCD about friends, and the Kyuubi turned out to be a lame push over even after all those cryptic quotes and build up to him being an uncontrollable mass of hatred.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> No she IS that bad, unfortunately.



Stupid characters do exist. Hell, Gai is stupid but he is also awesome. People hating on Karin do so for personal reasons.


----------



## neji32 (Nov 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> the crow thign made sense for me but the crow not effecting him at all as he doesn't kill sasuke since he is a threat to konoha...... that bothers me



Well that's kinda what I ment. The way it worked didn't seem right. Could of been written better


----------



## SLB (Nov 20, 2013)

King BOo said:


> Karin is supposed to be annoying and ridiculous, she's a gag character, what do you fucking expect.  She did used to order hundreds of prisoners to their death and then bury their bodies in mass graves, which is pretty boss though.



Sadly she served something of a purpose initially. Even if she was irritating, she was the primary support character in team taka. That pretty much disappeared, and since then she's been a rather disturbing little girl.

Gag characters are supposed to be funny last time I checked  Her stunts are only mildly amusing, and its because of how campy they are. Kishi goes for straight shock value with her shit, and it isn't working.

I'm glad you mentioned her initial bossness (though rather short-lived).  I guess she wasn't complete shit from the beginning.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 20, 2013)

Hinata- was great in Part 1, but for me, her character goes around in circles. Almost every time we see her, she vows to get stronger, shows off a little bit, and then disappears. Then she pops up again, vows to get stronger, and goes off panel again without actually showing any significant growth. Rinse and repeat.

Itachi- his awful retcon really damaged his character, and then he became insufferable due to Kishimoto constantly ramming him down our throats.

Sasuke- his terrible conversion recently, although I'm willing to hold off of passing judgement at the moment as he does look like he still has his dark side.

Karin- she was fine as a gag character, then it seemed as if she was gaining development and a bit of depth with the whole abandoning Sasuke thing (and her sneaky jailbreak) and that was cool. Then she forgave him in the most pathetic manner possible.

Sakura- I quite like her, but you can't deny she's been handled horribly throughout the series. Way too inconsistent.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 20, 2013)

Team 10...mainly ino are really tiresome and should stop getting screentime so they do not become worse characters than they already are.


----------



## Lace (Nov 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> she is not that bad



I'm sorry, I can't stand her


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Stupid characters do exist. Hell, Gai is stupid but he is also awesome. People hating on Karin do so for personal reasons.


Ah... what?

Sasuke stabbed Karin and left her to die alone. Kishi actually made us believe that he's going to develop her as a character and let her let go of Sasuke. But no, she quickly went back to salivating all over the fucker even worse than before. Despite Kishi's forced attempts at humor, that final scene of her was far from humorous. That was fucking cringeworthy.



King BOo said:


> Karin is supposed to be annoying and ridiculous, she's a gag character, what do you fucking expect.  She did used to order hundreds of prisoners to their death and then bury their bodies in mass graves, which is pretty boss though.  All Sakura is is some whiny bitch who decided she loved some emotionless asshole when she was 14 and he never even acknowledged her existence and yet she's still dead set on marrying him, and she's not even a gag character or made out to be insane like Karin.  Naruto's reasons are different, he's just weird and has OCD about friends, and the Kyuubi turned out to be a lame push over even after all those cryptic quotes and build up to him being an uncontrollable mass of hatred.


Again, Kishi made us believe he's going to evolve her as a character. We were led to believe she was about to abandon Sasuke.
Both Karin and Suigetsu turned out to be terrible "gag characters" and plot devices used to save Sasuke's ass whenever it's needed. That's all they have going on for them now.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ah... what?
> 
> Sasuke stabbed Karin and left her to die alone. Kishi actually made us believe that he's going to develop her as a character and let her let go of Sasuke. But no, she quickly went back to salivating all over the fucker even worse than before. Despite Kishi's forced attempts at humor, that final scene of her was far from humorous. That was fucking cringeworthy..



I am aware of the reasons people detest her, thats nothing new. However with the inclusion of characters who put feelings and bonds before reason her crime is becoming laughably small. You know who else was stabbed by Sasuke? Naruto, and he did so out of spite unlike Karin's case. Guess what Naruto thinks about Sasuke right now.

So be honest with yourself, you dislike her for personal reasons.


----------



## narutoish (Nov 20, 2013)

So much uchihas hate...

Other then obito, all the uchihas have nice character development and conflicting ideologies. They are definitely ot poorly written.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 20, 2013)

Naruto. I won't even elaborate as this character isn't even worth being talked about.


----------



## Bansai (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow. Karin was a really well written character before the last Arc started IMO. Anyway, I forgot to mention Rin and Ino. Rin has no personality at all. She is supposed to be the woman who has caused the 4th Ninja War to break out, yet you can't even tell why someone would fall in love with her and start a war because of her, because she is simply nothing special at all. She is kind... that's pretty much all there is to her.
Ino' abilities are quite cool, but her overall design is crap IMO. I don't think Kishi put much effort into her character and design. She was supposed to be Sakura's rival at first, but what kind of role does she have now? Nothing that concerns her personality or design makes her a well written charracter IMO.


----------



## Lace (Nov 20, 2013)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Team 10...mainly ino are really tiresome and should stop getting screentime so they do not become worse characters than they already are.



        

Ino haters are not welcome here.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 20, 2013)

Hinata is underdeveloped.

Sakura is poorly developed. 

That's the difference.

Karin has a bit of both.


----------



## SLB (Nov 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am aware of the reasons people detest her, thats nothing new. However with the inclusion of characters who put feelings and bonds before reason her crime is becoming laughably small. You know who else was stabbed by Sasuke? Naruto, and he did so out of spite unlike Karin's case. Guess what Naruto thinks about Sasuke right now.
> 
> So be honest with yourself, you dislike her for personal reasons.



That's a pretty bad comparison. Sausage stabbing Naruto was in his own words because of how close they became. How they were best friends, and how that bond would only hinder him in his pursuit of revenge.

Though he indeed stabbed both because they were obstacles, Naruto had far more reason to hang on to his bond with Sasuke than Karin ever did.

And last time I checked, Naruto resolved that he'd have no choice but to fight Sasuke in the end, even if it meant both of their demises. A far cry from "lemme cop a feel real quick".


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Hinata is underdeveloped.



How is she underdeveloped when Kiba and Shino have even less of a development?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am aware of the reasons people detest her, thats nothing new. However with the inclusion of characters who put feelings and bonds before reason her crime is becoming laughably small. You know who else was stabbed by Sasuke? Naruto, and he did so out of spite unlike Karin's case. Guess what Naruto thinks about Sasuke right now.
> 
> So be honest with yourself, you dislike her for personal reasons.


So wait, you assume that I don't feel the same about Naruto for the very same reason? Plus, Kishi never tried to let us believe that Naruto is going to abandon his pursuit after Sasuke.

Plus, I actually loved the fact that she was getting (or so it seemed) character development. Then I was left extremely disappointed when I found out Kishi made her obsession for Sasuke worse than before as part of his forced terrible humor.

But hey you know better than me why I love or hate characters.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

Moody said:


> That's a pretty bad comparison. Sausage stabbing Naruto was in his own words because of how close they became. How they were best friends, and how that bond would only hinder him in his pursuit of revenge.
> 
> Though he indeed stabbed both because they were obstacles, Naruto had far more reason to hang on to his bond with Sasuke than Karin ever did.



Now you are undervaluing the feelings of love she might or might not have. Even if she thinks she is in love thats a reason enough for her to stick with him.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 20, 2013)

@rios

There's such thing as being underdeveloped and SUPER underdeveloped to the point of nonexistence. 

Hinata is the former and the ones you mentioned are the latter.

If both got the same amount of screen time as say, Shikamaru, then the development would be balanced.

Whether they're developed well is another story.


----------



## Lace (Nov 20, 2013)

King BOo said:


> Karin is supposed to be annoying and ridiculous, she's a gag character, what do you fucking expect.



Just because I understand what her purpose is doesn't mean I have to give her a free pass.
Mind you I do enjoy it when she appears in the manga because she's the most fun to hate on.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> So wait, you assume that I don't feel the same about Naruto for the very same reason? Plus, Kishi never tried to let us believe that Naruto is going to abandon his pursuit after Sasuke.
> 
> Plus, I actually loved the fact that she was getting (or so it seemed) character development. Then I was left extremely disappointed when I found out Kishi made her obsession for Sasuke worse than before as part of his forced terrible humor.



Your list is getting rather big then. It should also include Sakura, Minato, Hashirama, Obito and many others.

But it was a fair assumption to make considering how her crime was smaller than the other characters' .


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Nov 20, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Sasuke stabbed Karin and left her to die alone. Kishi actually made us believe that he's going to develop her as a character and let her let go of Sasuke. But no, she quickly went back to salivating all over the fucker even worse than before. Despite Kishi's forced attempts at humor, that final scene of her was far from humorous. That was fucking cringeworthy.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this, that was horrifying...

As for me it would have to be 

Obito
Sakura
Karin
Hinata
Gekko Hayate (Just a personal one here)


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @rios
> 
> There's such thing as being underdeveloped and SUPER underdeveloped to the point of nonexistence.
> 
> ...



So Hinata is at the same level as Hidan, I can live with that


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Your list is getting rather big then. It should also include Sakura, Minato, Hashirama, Obito and many others.
> 
> But it was a fair assumption to make considering how her crime was smaller than the other characters' .


Again, Kishi turned her into a joke of a character that pulls her tongue and salivates all over herself at the sight of Sasuke. Did Minato do anything like that? Did Sakura? Did Hashirama? No, they didn't. I wish Kishi would've treated her that way, but he did.

And yes, I do hate Sakura and Obito. I don't really care about Minato and somewhat like Hashirama, although not for his affection towards Madara back in the old days.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Again, Kishi turned her into a joke of a character that pulls her tongue and salivates all over herself at the sight of Sasuke. Did Minato do anything like that? Did Sakura? Did Hashirama? No, they didn't. I wish Kishi would've treated her that way, but he did.
> 
> And yes, I do hate Sakura and Obito. I don't really care about Minato and somewhat like Hashirama, although not for his affection towards Madara back in the old days.



Sakura and recently Hashirama have been used for joke purposes. Characters, who are more important than Karin, even Naruto himself has comedic outbursts every now and then. But you are concentrating only on Karin for some reason.

Good, then you gotta admit that if you knew Karin better maybe there'd be something about her you'd like


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Sakura and recently Hashirama have been used for joke purposes. Characters, who are more important than Karin, even Naruto himself has comedic outbursts every now and then. But you are concentrating only on Karin for some reason.
> 
> Good, then you gotta admit that if you knew Karin better maybe there'd be something about her you'd like


Not on the same level as what Kishi did with Karin. Like I said, it wasn't funny. It was cringeworthy.

And again, I already said that I hate Naruto and his dumb comedic scenes. So what's your point? Didn't really like Hashirama's comedic scenes either. But you're delusional if you think that they were anywhere near the scene of Karin pulling out her tongue and salivating at the thought about Sasuke.

And again, I already said that I loved it when it seemed like Karin was about to recieve character development.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Not on the same level as what Kishi did with Karin. Like I said, it wasn't funny. It was cringeworthy.
> 
> And again, I already said that I hate Naruto and his dumb comedic scenes. So what's your point? Didn't really like Hashirama's comedic scenes either. But you're delusional if you think that they were anywhere near the scene of Karin pulling out her tongue and salivating at the thought about Sasuke.



Its perfectly fine to dislike a certain aspect of a character but be comfortable with the rest of the package. Since you already admitted you dont dislike all characters who show infatuation similar to Karin's that means Karin is more of an undeveloped character than a poorly written one.

And there is nothing wrong with that for a team who is only there for comedy and their unique abilities.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 20, 2013)

Naruto himself.

The hero is so bad that other characters have to be brainwashed and slaughtered at the alter so he can continue his path to destined godhood.

What kind of hero is that?


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> I'm sorry, I can't stand her



oh well


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 20, 2013)

Tenten flat-out.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh man there is so many to pick from in this manga. 
Well just to keep it short. I say ever single female in this manga. I cant think of one that was ether underdeveloped for a long time(Ino got a lot of developed this war but before this she was nothing more then a blonde that scream a lot) or was turn into a running joke. (Karin was going great but then Kish decides to make her ten times worst then she was ever before. Sakura was great at the start of part 2 then made worst then her part 1 self for long time.Five Kage Summit Arc simple made her the worst female in the manga. Ever after Karin tongue.I still think Sakura is worst. )


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 20, 2013)

Aside from those 2 obvious ones , I'd go with Mifune, Hanzo, Nagato, Yajiko, Tenten, Hinata, Konan and Sakura.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> hinata. instead of developing, she just became a creepy ass stalker



She watches Naruto sleep with her byakugan. Among other things I'm sure ;P


----------



## King BOo (Nov 20, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> She watches Naruto sleep with her byakugan. Among other things I'm sure ;P



Creepy?  How can a fine ass girl be creepy, you're lucky if a girl like that is obsessed with you :c


----------



## Brooks (Nov 20, 2013)

Tobirama and Minato


----------



## Lace (Nov 20, 2013)

King BOo said:


> Creepy?  How can a fine ass girl be creepy, you're lucky if a girl like that is obsessed with you :c


----------



## RBL (Nov 20, 2013)

Naruto
.
.
.
.
.
.

Hinata (some times you see this girl acting strong and confidence, and in the next episode she is acting like a clich? shy girl  )
Golden Boy Minato
part 2 sasuke
Sakura
team 10 in part 2 (bar maybe ino)


----------



## Jad (Nov 20, 2013)

One of the most poorly written? Rock Lee.

Why?

Because he wasn't written at all in part-2, and what little there was, it was poorly executed. Part-1 was like magic though.

Although, you can't help but think a major ton of characters in Naruto were poorly written. I've seen posts in the Konoha Library about characters that would shit on what Kishi can write.


----------



## 민찬영 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hinata
Obito


----------



## Vermin (Nov 20, 2013)

every single one


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 20, 2013)

Jad said:


> One of the most poorly written? Rock Lee.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



I'll second this. Lee was a huge disappointment for me, but I really did enjoy him in part 1. 

Now he's one of my least favorites in the series.


----------



## RBL (Nov 20, 2013)

Jad said:


> One of the most poorly written? Rock Lee.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



rock lee only existed in part 1, in fillers and movies.

it was a very funny ride before Lee and Neji got the gohan gt treatment.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 20, 2013)

If we're excluding the obvious Obito and Naruto answers, then that leaves Kabuto and the Kyuubi.

Madara and Nagato are pretty awful, too.


----------



## Toqtimur (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd say a tie between Hidan and Kakazu, which is tough because I liked the two. Unless it's lost translation Hidan was just a psychotic foul mouthed zealot with a decent degree of speed dispite what him saying otherwise. Kakazu was just wasted he was strong, fast, and smart with a decent back story and over 90 years old. He gets killed off by having one his hearts destroyed in Hidan's ritual which would be all fine and good, IF HE STILL HAD BLOOD!! Then he gets plot induced and owned by Naruto.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 20, 2013)

What exactly is the criteria for whether a character is 'well written' or not?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 20, 2013)

their names are already mentioned above but...



ueharakk said:


> What exactly is the criteria for whether a character is 'well written' or not?


i ask this question myself



Anlaced said:


> She's become flat and one-dimensional in my opinion.


she's beyond that in terms of her assets


----------



## Alita (Nov 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto himself.
> 
> The hero is so bad that other characters have to be brainwashed and slaughtered at the alter so he can continue his path to destined godhood.
> 
> What kind of hero is that?



Naruto had nothing to do with how bad sasuke and itachi turned out. They became terrible all on their own.



zyken said:


> every single one



I assume your joking/trolling. But in case you aren't tell me how these characters are poorly written...

2nd mizukage
jiraiya
kisame
kakashi
zabuza
dosu
haku
tayuya
kimmimaro
deidara
sasori
hidan 
kakuzu
konan
temari
anko
gai

Cause I don't see how these characters are bad at all.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd say that most of the main ones 
They've been focused on the most but that didn't help in making them more fleshed out at all. Kakashi is an exception to the rule.
One can call Deidara and Hidan poorly written, but they still seem like complete characters.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 21, 2013)

Despite disliking some characters, I can't say that any of them are badly-written. Because some characters and the poor development of the previously 'good' characters are written that way because they're meant to fail or to show the downsides/imperfections of the character , not because the writing is 'poor.' (well we're talking about being well-written, not being likeable . One can be not fond of a character, but admit that he's a well-written one) If the character is a failure, this doesn't mean that the writing is failure since the author really intended the character to be a failure in the first place, and he succeeded in delivering it. If the poor/bad writing refers to low number of panels or negligence, then it's not really bad writing, it's simply negligence. People won't whine about being forgotten by the author and being underdeveloped if the character is badly written in the very scarce panels they appeared in. In fact they would just want them to vanish in thin air 

It's just in my perspective though


----------



## Risyth (Nov 21, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> Besides Obito or Naruto because they're too obvious.
> 
> 
> Mine is *Hinata.*
> ...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto himself.
> 
> The hero is so bad that other characters have to be brainwashed and slaughtered at the alter so he can continue his path to destined godhood.
> 
> What kind of hero is that?



When was it said a hero couldn't brainwash his friends/enemies? 

The only person I've seen Naruto manipulate is Obito.


----------



## MR T (Nov 21, 2013)

Well I whould say the female characters mostly, specially those that still loves Sasuke. Ino included.


----------



## Lace (Nov 21, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> i ask this question myself




I mean it's  up to the person to interpret what qualifies but I think a poorly written character is someone who lacks development, doesn't have a rounded personality (i.e. there's really only one or two things to them) they aren't dynamic meaning they hardly change or don't change at all.


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

Most of the rookies bar Team 10. Then of course you have Kabuto.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 21, 2013)

Alita54 said:


> Naruto had nothing to do with how bad sasuke and itachi turned out. They became terrible all on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






She's the very definition of a satellite character IMO. 

The majority of the female characters in Naruto are poorly written, although I think Hinata is one of the better written ones but that's just me. People criticize her character for revolving around Naruto when in actuality nearly every Naruto character with a vagina is only relevant in their relationship to a character with a penis.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 21, 2013)

Sakura.

I can mention several bad stints for several characters and there are tons of under written characters but Sakura is main character. And she's always been crap.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Nov 21, 2013)

Sasuke and Sakura, bar none.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 21, 2013)

As of now, Karin


----------



## Kanga (Nov 21, 2013)

Sakura.

The others on my list are excused for having little panel time, and or being side characters.


----------



## MYJC (Nov 21, 2013)

Sakura and Karin. 

Kishi isn't very good at writing likable female characters. Kushina is pretty cool though, and Hinata is tolerable. Temari is ok as well in here rare appearances.


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

ElementX said:


> The majority of the female characters in Naruto are poorly written, although I think Hinata is one of the better written ones but that's just me. People criticize her character for revolving around Naruto when in actuality nearly every Naruto character with a vagina is only relevant in their relationship to a character with a penis.



At least Ino has a strong bond with her teammates. A friendship with Sakura and a relationship with her father. Neither does she bring up "wanting to stay by Sasuke's side" every time she appears on panel.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 22, 2013)

^ because Sasuke did not inspire Ino's bond with Sakura and his father, the way Naruto inspired Hinata about her confidence and bonds with Neji and her clan


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 22, 2013)

Most characters in part 2.

Either they are obsessed to an extreme level, they have god complexes, are sues, or are ignored and demoted to fodder level.

The manga changed from part 1 that ninjas are soldiers hired to kill that may be just tools to kill or somewhat more "human" to part 2 ninjas are magical monks whose duty is to spread love through the whole world and convert to the light all those that do not agree with that ideal...especially nihilists and visionary jerks.


----------



## Axekick (Nov 22, 2013)

Seems like the general message here is this manga is filled with poorly written characters.


----------



## 8 (Nov 22, 2013)

sasuke. when kishi comes up with a new direction for the plot, sasuke will bend to fit the new direction. no matter if it makes sense from his point of view. all his decisions are for the sake of drama.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 22, 2013)

NARUTO. 
hinata, karin, all the k11, yamato and sai. 

rin...wait. shes not even a character.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Nov 22, 2013)

Agassi said:


> ^ because Sasuke did not inspire Ino's bond with Sakura and his father, the way Naruto inspired Hinata about her confidence and bonds with Neji and her clan


it did not. ino and sakura already had a bond before that love / rival shit happened


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2013)

Karin.

Absolute garbage.


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

LokiRagnarok said:


> it did not. ino and sakura already had a bond before that love / rival shit happened



I don't think Agassi was being sarcastic.


----------



## Risyth (Nov 22, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> NARUTO.
> hinata, karin, all the k11, yamato and sai.
> 
> rin...wait. shes not even a character.



Rin wrote this manga.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 22, 2013)

sakura and adult obito


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

Axekick said:


> Seems like the general message here is this manga is filled with poorly written characters.



Pretty much.
Most are badly written.
Some are written alright.
Maybe two are well written.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2013)

isnt poorly written the rule for characters in this manga?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 22, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> rin...wait. shes not even a character.





It's true


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> It's true



i think she is a construct or an idea. 

to me, minato started being a character when he started regretting his actions after  death. before that, he was an ideal. 

same with kushina (a mother who happened to be minato's cum bucket). yeah, she has her quirky personality like minato but all her existence  so far has been meeting minato and eventually farting out naruto and dying for that fart. kishi didn't even bother to show us her having friends or anyone aside from being minato wifo and naruto's mother.

i think that is how rin is as well. she is the construct of the "good" person. what we expect. she is not a bitch to naruto like sakura but she still loves kakashi and would most likely fall for sasuke if she was in the same age group. she is willing to die in a whim not rethinking her life a second. remember, she is only 13 or 16 years old and never even flinches over the idea of dying. she is not acting like a human being would. she is not flawed. she is what we want to be.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd vote for Sakura; who's development was gone the moment she saw Sasuke return, and reverted to her fangirling part 1 self. 
Though the trophy could go to many character, seeing how Kishi messed up the latter half of part 2. Still, I had higher expectations on Sakura, seeing how she was supposed to be one of the main characters.


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> i think she is a construct or an idea.
> 
> to me, minato started being a character when he started regretting his actions after  death. before that, he was an ideal.
> 
> ...



You have a valid point about Minato, but I disagree where Kushina is concerned.  While she was said to have passed on some of her character traits to Naruto, she was more that just a construct of a good person.  To me, she had enough personality to be her own character in a sense and her meeting with Naruto added to his sense of purpose and helped him to understand his origins.

Rin is not really a character and the key aspect of this problem is that *we are being told about her...through Obito's eyes.*  She is this object that needed to be protected, served as a catalyst for Obito's turn, and is being used almost as a religious figure to continuously motivate him.  She has never really spoken for herself and we were never given a reason to care about her in the first place.  It all goes back to how she was introduced in Kakashi Gaiden (as just the girl/medic).


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> rin...wait. shes not even a character.



Poor girl is just a plot device 


Oh well.


----------



## Kage (Nov 22, 2013)

_Most?_ That's a tough one. 

Gonna go with Itachi. His ascension into sainthood took so many plot points/characters down the shitter with him.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Nov 22, 2013)

Kiba  ugh gosh


----------



## ElementX (Nov 22, 2013)

Agassi said:


> ^ because Sasuke did not inspire Ino's bond with Sakura and his father, the way Naruto inspired Hinata about her confidence and bonds with Neji and her clan



Exactly. This makes Ino seem even more shallow for obsessing over a boy who she seemed to like because he was popular and attractive. What's worse is that she continues to do so long after he went evil. Besides her relationship to Shikamaru and Choji, and her friendship with Sakura, there is little we know about Ino as an individual because she just isn't developed enough.

This is not to knock her character. She could have proved appealing if Kishimoto had invested time into her. The fact that she didn't contribute in any battles until the war arc when she mysteriously became super skilled is just another sign of being poorly written.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 22, 2013)

People are misunderstanding what poorly written means.

Poorly written is not the same as disliking a character.


----------



## Incognito (Nov 22, 2013)

Most of the characters in this manga are poorly written by any objective literary standard. Naruto himself is probably the most poorly written character since despite being the main character, he has the depth of a puddle.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 22, 2013)

Incognito said:


> Most of the characters in this manga are poorly written by any objective literary standard. Naruto himself is probably the most poorly written character since despite being the main character, he has the depth of a puddle.



since you said 'objective literal standard' can you tell me what definition or criteria of 'how well written a character is' that the standard is operating off of?


----------



## Incognito (Nov 22, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> since you said 'objective literal standard' can you tell me what definition or criteria of 'how well written a character is' that the standard is operating off of?



Ehhh I admit objective was not a very apt term to use, however we still have a good approximation for a standard / litmus test in literature: comparison to generally well received works of literature; since we are talking about a graphic work I guess this would be difficult, however, a good standard would be reception from critical/analytic members. For example, you will find very few people who would argue that Danzo (the machiavellian political character) is a poorly written character (as opposed to a disliked character, notice the distinction), conversely I have yet to find an intelligent case for the merits (infantile rubbish like theme of hard work etc is just that) of Naruto as a character.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 22, 2013)

Incognito said:


> Ehhh I admit objective was not a very apt term to use, however we still have a good approximation for a standard / litmus test in literature: comparison to generally well received works of literature; since we are talking about a graphic work I guess this would be difficult, however, a good standard would be reception from critical/analytic members. For example, you will find very few people who would argue that Danzo (the machiavellian political character) is a poorly written character (as opposed to a disliked character, notice the distinction), conversely I have yet to find an intelligent case for the merits (infantile rubbish like theme of hard work etc is just that) of Naruto as a character.


i still don't understand what the criteria 'subjective or objective' is for what makes a well written character.  Sure you can say 'comparison to generally well received works of literature' but you can't just leave it at that, you've got to say what makes the char of those literaturs so well received and why that the definition would show that the badly written chars of naruto are badly written.

It's the same thing with 'a good standard would be reception of critical/analytic members'.  Like, why would it matter if a person is extremely analytic versus just not even thinking, if there is no real definition for a 'well written' character then both of their opinions would be equal.  The critical guy can give pages of reasoning for why he thinks X character is badly written, but if there's no real set definition for what is 'badly written' then his reasoning only serves to show that if we assume his definition, then yes that character would be badly written.  However what makes his definition more true than any other persons?

You said naruto isn't well written while danzou is, can you explain why naruto is not a well written character and why the theme of hard work is 'infantile rubbish' and why danzou isn't?


----------



## Jagger (Nov 23, 2013)

Hinata is among them.


----------



## Lace (Nov 23, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Exactly. This makes Ino seem even more shallow for obsessing over a boy who she seemed to like because he was popular and attractive. What's worse is that she continues to do so long after he went evil. Besides her relationship to Shikamaru and Choji, and her friendship with Sakura, there is little we know about Ino as an individual because she just isn't developed enough.



That's more than we know about Hinata.
We don't know why Ino liked Sasuke. I have a hard time believing that it was only because he was good looking and popular because she continues to have feelings for him. If her feelings were that shallow I believe she would have dropped the crush and moved on to the next best thing once he left.



ElementX said:


> This is not to knock her character. She could have proved appealing if Kishimoto had invested time into her. The fact that she didn't contribute in any battles until the war arc when she mysteriously became super skilled is just another sign of being poorly written.



Ino is not the best written character but I wouldn't say her writing is poor. Her development in Part I was nice in my opinion and while I think some of her feats were kind of ass pulls you could say that for any other rookie as well. Although at least some of Ino's feats were hinted at earlier in the series. Also she is a supporting character and shouldn't be held up to the same standards as one of the main characters.


----------



## Humite Juubi (Nov 23, 2013)

Shinju/Juubi


Most underwhelming performance by a "worldending" god i have ever seen.


A part of me still has hopes for an twist but the other heavily doubts it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 23, 2013)

My honest opinion: Karin


----------



## Lace (Nov 23, 2013)

sasusakucannon said:


> My honest opinion: Karin



She is quite a badly written character.


----------



## boohead (Nov 23, 2013)

sasuke, hes worse than obito or naruto.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 23, 2013)

What said:


> People are misunderstanding what poorly written means.
> 
> Poorly written is not the same as disliking a character.



technically you're right. but lots of bad written characters are often disliked for this reason


----------



## RBL (Nov 23, 2013)

boohead said:


> sasuke, hes worse than obito or *naruto*.



nothing is worse than naruto bro. not even a close second.


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 23, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Fighting an enraged Jinchuriki? Its fine dude, you read the Uchiha tablet remember, you know how to use Sharingan suppression, just like you did in part 1.... oh
> 
> Opponent uses nano-sized bombs? Oh your Sharingan can now see nano-sized particles, and now has x-ray vision
> 
> ...



i dont see how thats bad writing, it just shows improvement which is what the rest of konoha 11 need,


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 23, 2013)

The better question who is well written in this manga. That would be a lot easier because the list would be much shorter.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 23, 2013)

yashamaru and the 4th kazekage. cause of dem retcons. just test his emotions by telling him his mom didnt  love him. yashamaru who secretly cared for gaara went in and tried to suicide bomb gaara... makes... sense? sakura also has some repeat development. sasori's charcter felt inconsistant at times too. lots of other characters people bitch about really arent that flawed, just easy to hate on.



Lelouch71 said:


> The better question who is well written in this manga. That would be a lot easier because the list would be much shorter.



the akatsuki, bee, pretty much every kage,hanzo, mifune, kakashi, guy, team 10, hinata, madara, darui, kabuto, oro, jiraiya, all the summons who have characterization, son goku, kurama, the sound 5, haku, zabuza, gaara, temari, kankuro, kushina, sauces dad, and believe it or not, naruto and sasuke.

the final two just get stupid amounts of hate because of the amount of screentime they get in comparison to peoples favorites.


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 23, 2013)

Naruto and Obito are basically the same character.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 23, 2013)

I'd have to go with Yamato.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 24, 2013)

Karin is the most poorly written character. Even Sakura, Hinata and Taka Sasuke are better characters than her, and all of those three are poorly written characters too.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 24, 2013)

Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 24, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> *That's more than we know about Hinata*.



We know Hinata's backstory, her past struggles with her father and clan, her strained relationship with Neji, her desire to become stronger to prove herself, and  her infatuation with Naruto, a fellow "loser" who proved you could rise through courage and perseverance.


----------



## Vermin (Nov 24, 2013)

boohead said:


> sasuke, hes worse than obito or naruto.


sasuke didn't leave kohona because of a little girl


----------



## Krippy (Nov 24, 2013)

ITT: people have no idea what a poorly written character is in the first place


----------



## Lace (Nov 24, 2013)

ElementX said:


> We know Hinata's backstory, her past struggles with her father and clan, her strained relationship with Neji, her desire to become stronger to prove herself, and  her infatuation with Naruto, a fellow "loser" who proved you could rise through courage and perseverance.



I even said that Hinata's backstory in Part I was quite good but after her fight with Neji her character development falls completely flat. Part II Hinata is a shell of a character who's only personality trait is to be Naruto's love interest. 

We know Ino's backstory too. She was a smart, pretty, talented and popular girl who went out of her way to help an insecure girl. She was the first person to acknowledge Sakura and displayed immense maturity when put her friendship above her feelings for Sasuke. Despite being hurt by Sakura's wishes to end their friendship she became her rival. Ino showed how much Sakura meant to her when she was once again willing to put aside her feelings for Sasuke in order to save Sakura's life in the forest of death. She acknowledged Sakura once again after their fight in order to rekindle their friendship. Despite having her differences with her teammates she's formed a strong friendship with them and cares about their well being immensely.

In Part II Ino's friendship with Sakura remains. Her relationship with her father is strong. Her relationship with her teammates has grown immensely. Her feelings for Sasuke remain and despite popular opinion I don't believe those feelings are shallow. Shikamaru stated that she would get revenge with Naruto and Sakura in the event he was murdered. She had to deal with the death's of Asuma and Inoichi. She didn't let the grief of her father's death affect her at all during the war. She has even surpassed her father in her clan's techniques and created a technique with her teammates. 


Not sure why I had to rant about Ino. My opinion still stands about Hinata. She's a horrible character.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 24, 2013)

anyway, on topic, yashamaru and the 4th kazekage are the most  technically poor written characters. dat retcon. i mean, kishi expects us to believe that yashamaru loved gaara and was just carrying out orders when he tried to suicide bomb gaara? the order were "confront him about his mom", not blow yourself the fuck up. it was terrible. gaara's mom escapes this as she really had no proof of being evil prior to part 2, just heresay.

and yeah karin is terrible too, even if it is due to her unstable mind.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 25, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> Ino haters are not welcome here.




I love Ino as well OP, but I don't agree with this post of yours, even if you meant it in jest. You started this thread. You have waxed lyrical about your dislike for Hinata and Karin's development. Others have reasons to dislike Ino's as well.

This is a flame baiting thread anyway, so you should be prepared for any form of comments against any (yes even your favorite) character.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 25, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> I even said that Hinata's backstory in Part I was quite good but after her fight with Neji her character development falls completely flat. Part II Hinata is a shell of a character who's only personality trait is to be Naruto's love interest.
> 
> We know Ino's backstory too. She was a smart, pretty, talented and popular girl who went out of her way to help an insecure girl. She was the first person to acknowledge Sakura and displayed immense maturity when put her friendship above her feelings for Sasuke. Despite being hurt by Sakura's wishes to end their friendship she became her rival. Ino showed how much Sakura meant to her when she was once again willing to put aside her feelings for Sasuke in order to save Sakura's life in the forest of death. She acknowledged Sakura once again after their fight in order to rekindle their friendship. Despite having her differences with her teammates she's formed a strong friendship with them and cares about their well being immensely.
> 
> ...



What is your definition of a poorly written character?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> Not sure why I had to rant about Ino. My opinion still stands about Hinata. She's a horrible character.



Your bias is showing. why is hinata a terrible character for liking a guy a bunch when you say its ok for ino to do the same in regards to sasuke. only difference is that hinata's gotten WAY more development with naruto. sasuke and ino have hardly talked.

Also, hinata didnt instantly get over her shyness / insecurities after the neji fight, everything regarding that has happened in part 2. she's now developed enough confidence to encourage even the most fearless people, like naruto. 

You say Ino is amazing cause she delt with death? so did hinata with neji. she even helped others with his death.

Ino is a fine character, but i really dont get your hatred for hinata, seeing as how they're pretty similar.


----------



## Xcoyote (Nov 25, 2013)

Itachi
Part 2 Sasuke
Karin


----------



## Lace (Nov 25, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I love Ino as well OP, but I don't agree with this post of yours, even if you meant it in jest. You started this thread. You have waxed lyrical about your dislike for Hinata and Karin's development. Others have reasons to dislike Ino's as well.
> 
> This is a flame baiting thread anyway, so you should be prepared for any form of comments against any (yes even your favorite) character.



It was a joke. People are welcome to hate Ino/consider her poorly written. I apologize for the distasteful post.



ueharakk said:


> What is your definition of a poorly written character?



You asked me this in another thread and I answered it there. I don't feel like explaining it again.



crystalblade13 said:


> Your bias is showing. why is hinata a terrible character for liking a guy a bunch when you say its ok for ino to do the same in regards to sasuke. only difference is that hinata's gotten WAY more development with naruto. sasuke and ino have hardly talked.
> 
> Also, hinata didnt instantly get over her shyness / insecurities after the neji fight, everything regarding that has happened in part 2. she's now developed enough confidence to encourage even the most fearless people, like naruto.
> 
> ...



The difference is that Ino's current character doesn't solely revolve around her feelings for Sasuke and has relationships with many other characters. While 90% of Hinata's lines have to do with Naruto. She's a prop for pairing fan service. Ino is not.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 25, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> You asked me this in another thread and I answered it there. I don't feel like explaining it again.
> .



can you link me to it or just copy and paste it here?  I don't remember that happening.


----------



## HoriMaori (Nov 25, 2013)

Yamato. So poorly written, he got written out and the Alliance got Plot No Jutsu Mind Wiped of his existance


----------



## Lace (Nov 25, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> can you link me to it or just copy and paste it here?  I don't remember that happening.



Sure.







I would also like to add that I do not consider Ino to be "well written". Her character is alright in my eyes. I don't care if people like Hinata, but that doesn't mean I have to keep my mouth shut about my opinion about her.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> It was a joke. People are welcome to hate Ino/consider her poorly written. I apologize for the distasteful post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hinata is also an examole of the hyuuga clans main branch, and she has had development with neji and others in that regard. and even if hinata's current attitude is naruto focused, she is still a focal character for supporting the main character. like iruka also does for naruto, or how ino is a focal character to sakura. kishi tends to focas more on side characters relations with main characters, rather than other side characters.

cant the fans of the 2  be friends and mutualy enjoy the moment ino and hinata tag teamed the muthafuckin' juubi?


----------



## King BOo (Nov 25, 2013)

I think the fact that after Gaara and then Sasuke being the characters that was supposedly Naruto's foil, Pain and Obito were both based on the same general principal and while they had differences (especially Pain) the fact their purposed was just rehashed from Gaara made it seem like stale writing.


----------



## Kurama (Nov 26, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> The difference is that Ino's current character doesn't solely revolve around her feelings for Sasuke and has relationships with many other characters. While 90% of Hinata's lines have to do with Naruto. She's a prop for pairing fan service. Ino is not.



Ino: Fought with her teammates, endured the loss of her father and steps up to fill the void he left [shintenshin boost]. 

Hinata: fought with her teammates and cousin, endured the loss of her cousin, has stepped up to the plate to fill the void he left [achieving 64 palms and upgrading it through Juuho Soshiken]. Growth acknowledged by her father [goal 1] and Naruto [goal 2]. *In a developing romantic relationship with the main character [goal 3].*

They're not all that different but you seem dead set on praising Ino for lacking a facet Hinata has, that you bash her for.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 26, 2013)

I guess for someone who never believed in the possibility of NaruHina being official, any interactions of Hinata with Naruto (which is majority of all Hinata moments in part 2) would be considered pairing fan service  

The good thing with Hinata is, the personal development and focus on family bonds Kishi gave to Ino in part 2, where mostly given to Hinata in part 1. In fact there's even a sort of continuation when she got her father's acknowledgment and achieved 64 palms in succession in part 2 war arc. So I see nothing wrong if she pursue her goal of staying by Naruto's side when she already achieved the first part of her goals stated in part 1. That would even complete her character development.

Ino is a fine character for me, but I can't say that her development is much more superior to Hinata just because her personal development doesn't include moments with her love interest. What if Hinata's "90% of lines about Naruto" were proven to be not fruitless and pure fan service at all? What if it indeed lead into something, like being Naruto's girlfriend? Would you still consider it poor development for Hinata's case?


----------



## Addy (Nov 26, 2013)

this thread should be "the best written naruto character". well written is..... stretching it


----------



## Cocidius (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd have to say most if not all the female characters. As for someone who started at great and then fizzled out Sasuke. Loved his story in part 1 kinda at the beginning of part two. Maybe Kishi just did really know what to do with him after Itachi's death. Because after he died I found myself skipping over most of his panel time and then forcing myself to go back and read what's happening to him. True waste of a character that started out great.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 26, 2013)

So your definition is:
" a well written character is someone who has multiple aspects to their personality. They have developed relationships with many characters and have a meaningful role in the plot."

Well by that definition, why then are Naruto or Obito poorly written characters?


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

Ino is strictly better than Hinata because she doesnt let her feelings get in the way. Everything Hinata does is because of her feelings for a certain person. It becomes absurdly boring and frustrating to some people.


----------



## Lace (Nov 26, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> So your definition is:
> " a well written character is someone who has multiple aspects to their personality. They have developed relationships with many characters and have a meaningful role in the plot."
> 
> Well by that definition, why then are Naruto or Obito poorly written characters?



I'm not really in the mood to give a long ass definition sorry. I tried to give something basic.
I don't think Naruto is quite as badly written as some people think but he's still a poor character because of his sue-like qualities.
Obito is a terrible character because of how damn cliche he is. Also because the entirety of his motivations revolve around a single character (Rin)


----------



## Mizura (Nov 26, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> So your definition is:
> " a well written character is someone who has multiple aspects to their personality. They have developed relationships with many characters and have a meaningful role in the plot."
> 
> Well by that definition, why then are Naruto or Obito poorly written characters?


Team 7 as a whole was magnificently written in Part 1 (or close enough). They gradually grew from immature brats with their own sets of prejudices to a team that appreciated and supported one another, and while they wrestled with inner conflicts, they genuinely grew to care about one another.

In Part 2 Team 7 became a broken record. :\

Obito was a great character in Kakashi Gaiden. What came after that though..........


----------



## XxTricixX (Nov 26, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> Besides Obito or Naruto because they're too obvious.
> 
> 
> Mine is Hinata.
> ...



I clicked on this thread and what was I seeing? Exactly my opinion already in the first post  Yes, it's a shame what happened to the potential Hinata had in Part I. She was one of my favourites in this part and now she shares the first place of characters in Naruto who annoy me the most with Sasuke...


----------



## Lace (Nov 26, 2013)

Agassi said:


> What if Hinata's "90% of lines about Naruto" were proven to be not fruitless and pure fan service at all? What if it indeed lead into something, like being Naruto's girlfriend? Would you still consider it poor development for Hinata's case?



Yes I would. Any character who's actions solely revolve around a single character is poorly written in my opinion. NaruHina becoming canon or not is completely irrelevant.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 26, 2013)

Obito isn't poorly written, he's just been fleshed out poorly and far too slowly.  If you don't understand/like/whatever his motive/character I am sure your going to say he's poorly written.

I don't find Itachi's actions as a good guy believable.  Considering he pretty much told him to kill Naruto and allowed him to go awol with Oro where he could have easily had his body snatched vs. winning.  Those are two things that would not end up with Sasuke in the village.


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 26, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> Yes I would. *Any character who's actions solely revolve around a single character is poorly written in my opinion.* NaruHina becoming canon or not is completely irrelevant.



That would kind of put Haku on such a list, and I think that he was one of the best characters introduced early on in the manga.


----------



## Lace (Nov 26, 2013)

CrazyAries said:


> That would kind of put Haku on such a list, and I think that he was one of the best characters introduced early on in the manga.



That is a good point.
I do consider Haku to be a good character.
I guess my counter would be that he only a small arc (in comparison to the rest of the arcs) and didn't have much time to develop. If Haku was around for the entirety of the manga and only focused on Zabuza I think I would probably have considered him a bad character.
You got me there.


----------



## TobiSO6P (Nov 26, 2013)

What is a bad written character?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 26, 2013)

This thread depresses me.


>seriously discussing Ino and Hinata being good characters 
>saying they are better written characters than Naruto and Obito 

I guess having assets makes up for the lack of character development and being nothing more but a pairing fodder. Ino is a little better in this department, but there is not much depth there too.

Being good written means author actually gives a shit about you. Gives enough shit to not make you into a cardboard.

It's a pity that Naruto doesn't really have good written characters apart from maybe Kakashi. Some are much worse than the others though. Especially women.


----------



## TobiSO6P (Nov 26, 2013)

Rosi said:


> This thread depresses me.
> 
> 
> >seriously discussing Ino and Hinata being good characters
> ...



Sakura is best written character.

*656 chapters ago:* "I want Sasuke to spank my useless ass."
*Recent chapters:* "I want Sasuke to spank my useless ass while I unleach my powers that will only last for 5 minutes where I charged all my chakra from the moment I was born for."

or  Hinata

*656 chapters ago:* "Na-Naruto-kun is so smexy"
*Recent chapters:* "Na-Naruto-kun and his hand is so smexy."


----------



## Tapion (Nov 26, 2013)

I noticed that characters ruin other characters in this manga.

naruto interacting with any and every villan

sasuke interacting with sakura part 2...karin

for example.


----------



## Risyth (Nov 26, 2013)

TobiSO6P said:


> Sakura is best written character.
> 
> *656 chapters ago:* "I want Sasuke to spank my useless ass."
> *Recent chapters:* "I want Sasuke to spank my useless ass while I unleach my powers that will only last for 5 minutes where I charged all my chakra from the moment I was born for."
> ...



Wait...what?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 27, 2013)

Risyth said:


> Wait...what?



He's talking about the NaruHina hand hold scene. Hinata's thoughts about it were 'Naruto's Hand..... So Big...So Manly...But Most Importantly...I Bet The D Is Big Just As Well


----------



## asstonine (Nov 27, 2013)

Revy said:


> 1010. She never even had a chance.



This.  Her back story is crap, and her fighting niche is lame.  I mean all she does is throw accurately, which is common practice for anyone at like genin level.


----------



## asstonine (Nov 28, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> What exactly is the criteria for whether a character is 'well written' or not?



to these kids it's a popularity contest.  They simply choose their least liked character, regardless of whether the criteria are applicable or not.


----------



## Bumerang (Nov 28, 2013)

Sasuke 

-He believes everything.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2013)

Obito, Naruto, Sasuke, and Orochimaru's sudden turn around is also worth mentioning.


----------



## Naiki (Nov 28, 2013)

Karin is a poor example for females.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 28, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Sasuke.
> 
> Storywise
> Oh your dead set on killing Itachi, oh well turns out he actually loved you and was ordered to do it by Danzo + the elders.
> ...



Pretty much all of this.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not going to get into the whole Hinata vs. Ino debate again because its becoming clear the reasons people prefer one over the other has to do with their personality and not how well written they are. Because neither are that well written. 

If this thread has taught me anything though, its that Kishimoto has dropped the ball in terms of character development. It's harder trying to find a well written character at this point then it is trying to find a poorly written one.


----------



## Iruel (Dec 12, 2013)

Sasuke, Obito, Madara, Sakura, Tenten. (the last I blame Kishi for literally not developing her _whatsoever._ shes the biggest fodder named character.)


----------



## CrimsonRex (Dec 12, 2013)

Almost every character is poorly written.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 12, 2013)

Revy said:


> He's talking about the NaruHina hand hold scene. Hinata's thoughts about it were 'Naruto's Hand..... So Big...So Manly...But Most Importantly...I Bet The D Is Big Just As Well


i would not be surprised if hinata was thinking about naruto dong while a war is going on and her cousin just kicked the bucket, she puts Karin to shame in sheer perversion, the fact that she hides it makes it worse.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 13, 2013)

asstonine said:


> This.  *Her back story is crap*, and her fighting niche is lame.  I mean all she does is throw accurately, which is common practice for anyone at like genin level.



What backstory? 



babaGAReeb said:


> i would not be surprised if hinata was thinking about naruto dong while a war is going on and her cousin just kicked the bucket, she puts Karin to shame in sheer perversion, the fact that she hides it makes it worse.



You cannot prove any hidden perversions from Hinata, so to say she hides this side of her is wild speculation.


----------



## TheWrathofShane (Jul 2, 2015)

King BOo said:


> Creepy?  How can a fine ass girl be creepy, you're lucky if a girl like that is obsessed with you :c



QFT


If hinata actually got rejected (never happened), based on her reaction we could determine if she was a stalker or not. Being obsessed with a boy or girl does not make you a stalker, its your reaction if they reject you which makes you a stalker. I mean you can try a couple more times but its a fine line. At some point if they continue to refuse your going to have to move on and let go, or you become a stalker. Like I said hinata never got rejected.

I actually thought her naruto crush was cute, but I wanted more character development besides that. Seems like her whole life revolved around the naruto crush..


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 2, 2015)

Probably tenten, she has really become irrelevant.


----------



## TheWrathofShane (Jul 2, 2015)

Sakura.

Part one

Shes just a clueless vag who had a random crush on an asshole.. No real talent or skills. Kakashi did try to hype how good her chakra control was, but that was more about future potential and didnt really have any meaning for all of part one.  

She did have a moment in the FOD against the sound ninja. I really liked that fight and started to like sakura. It showed what even a "generic genin" could do if they look death in the eyes and give it their best shot, because what other choice did they have? That was awesome. The finish to the fight of biting your opponent and completely letting your guard down told me she gave up midfight and was a letdown, but before that was an awesome moment.

The fight between ino and sakura was completely overhyped by kakashi and asuma. Everybody in the room knew they both sucked and had a long way to go. The reader knew it. And for some random reason kishi decided to overhype them in the "thought process". Nobody else but the audience can see a characters private thoughts, its okay to have her master go, "she has a long way to go and cant compete against these other guys." Its a way better approach to have the masters lying to themselves with overhype.

_Not to mention the plethora of forced feelers and flashback no jutsu we got during that fight. Jesus.
_
After that she became a damsel in distress. She went for it with sasuke, he rejects her, then betrays her village and joins up with orochimaru, the DEMON who killed her hokage and left the village in shambles. THAT SHOULD BE THE END OF THE CHILDHOOD CRUSH, ANY RATIONAL HUMAN BEING WOULD MOVE ON.

Okay sakura is human and sometimes 13 year old girls can be retarded about these things. Its forgivable in part one. 

_________________________________________________________________________________

Part two.

Man she starts out awesome and shows tremendous growth. There is hope. She has this amazing fight with granny chio against sasori. It was probably one of the best fights in naruto and made sakura into this amazing character with tons of strength, will, and determination. She faced the iron sand jutsu without flinching FFS, and PWNED! 


Then sasuke shows up and she completely falls apart. What the actual fuck is going on here? Then again she is a 16 year old girl, and at this age girls _can be_ literally retarded when it comes to these things. If kishi was going for literally retarded, he hit the nail on the head.

This could even be forgiven if she would move on after this latest murder attempt from this asshole, who she had a child crush on three years ago, who barely even gave two shits about her in the first place. (that was a long sentence).

Does she move on? No, we see further regression and its pathetic. How the fuck do you still have feelings for this guy? Find another friend!!! Find another teammate!!! Sasuke is not even worth to be pissed on by you. Seriously. God Damn.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 2, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura.


----------



## Mikon (Jul 2, 2015)

Sasuke, Sakura and Obito...
one could argue that Itachi fits this aswell, but it's more complicated than that (I agree that there are major problems with Itachi..Kishi fucked up with the writing, which hurts Itachi's character)


----------



## Kakashisauce (Jul 2, 2015)

Well! Everyone basically has said the same characters I feel, so I guess that's a sign.

Sasuke, Sakura, Karin, Obito. And, yah know what? I would put Hinata in there, too. She had a LOT of potential and in my opinion, it was wasted. Part 1 was alright, at least she fought to improve herself and ATTEMPTED to overpower her, at the time, douchey cousin. But, Kishi almost seems to enjoy beating the crap out of Hinata and I kind of can't get over seeing her tossed around like a rag-doll by Neji and Pein. It's just so bad.

I almost want to give Sasuke a bit of a break for amusing me so greatly sometimes, but I still can't excuse his flip-flop-arama that never seemed to end throughout the entire manga.


----------



## Balalaika (Jul 2, 2015)

All three of the main characters are garbage.


----------



## Monna (Jul 2, 2015)

Sakura and Sarada


----------



## Turrin (Jul 2, 2015)

Naruto is the worst written character.


----------



## Sixpence None The Richer (Jul 2, 2015)

Naruto (Kishi either purposefully or through his utter incompetence ran this character into the ground), Sakura (Wasted potential as well), Sasuke and any Uchiha of importance (Black-holes that dragged the plot down)


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jul 2, 2015)

-All previous generation
-Tobirama T^T (i want him more to be developed
- Sakura


----------



## Karasu (Jul 2, 2015)

All of them  the whole fucking lot is rotten.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jul 2, 2015)

easily hinata....

what a sad sad soul. seriously.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2015)

Team 7 sans Kakashi.


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Jul 3, 2015)

There are quite a few faults that could lead to a poorly written character although many are merely due to poorly executed character development. One of the primary symptoms of a poorly written character is that they undergo minimal, inconsistent, and/or non-organic development that ultimately leads to either character stagnation or spontaneous changes without proper explanation. Another option is that a character is mismanaged by the author and exists merely at the whim of the story's plot. 

Although I'm loath to name specific examples, characters such as Obito, Kakuzu, and Itachi all epitomize some of the author's shortcomings in terms of writing. Kakuzu is a good example of a character being mismanaged (or at least poorly utilized) by the author. During his initial arc as one of the primary arc villains, his character (and by extension his development as a villain) was discarded in favor of expediting the plot. During the war arc, his character was yet again casually discarded in favor of giving the spotlight to other characters. Itachi is primarily an example of poor execution in that his transition from being an antagonist to a heroic character could have been handled better. Finally, Obito's character is effectively a can of worms following his "death" at the end of Kakashi Gaiden. Whether it be his unnaturally fast changes in characterization (effectively giving up on everything he believed in and becoming his antithesis within a matter of minutes) to his ability to pull a Karma Houdini and die with a happy ending, his characterization zig-zags in a counter-intuitive pattern throughout course of the series.

In contrast to poorly written/executed characters, well written/executed characters are those that undergo gradual and/or consistent development and grow in a realistic and organic manner based on their life experiences. Jiraiya, Kakashi, Zabuza, and Danzo are all good examples of this.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 3, 2015)

Uchiha Madara is by far the worst.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Naruto is the worst written character.



Wasn't he one of your favorite characters? Did that change during the War or the Gaiden?

As for me the worst written character would be...Mei. 

No backstory(the only one among the gokage), no character development, no amazing fight one-on-one...just her being a Christmas cake being used to make fan of her.

Then she ends up in the epilogue unmarried, bitter and no longer a kage with Tsuande-who could be easily her mom- looking younger and far happier. To make things funnier Tsunade in Mei's MT dream looked kinda jealous/angry/bitter so it looks like poor Mei was trolled on every front. 

Even during her fight against Madara she was the one who kept saying how they do not stand a chance and how it is all hopeless.

Also seemingly Chojuro got over his crush on her and left her an eternal virgin.

Sakura looks like Kishi's favorite character in comparison since at least she got the D she always wanted, a pretty and talented daughter and she contributed greatly against Kaguya and by keeping alive a Kuramaless Naruto.

Poor Mei.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 3, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Aside from those 2 obvious ones , I'd go with Mifune, Hanzo, Nagato, Yajiko, Tenten, Hinata, Konan and Sakura.



I change my reply to Shin Kaguya


----------



## Xadidax (Jul 3, 2015)

Hinata..
Like, seriously, she had nearly no development.
The only thing that is different about her is that she doesn't faint when Naruto is around, that's it.


Tbh..
When Hinata went to save Naruto from Pain, this scene would've been better lol


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2015)

Lord Wave said:


> Probably tenten, she has always been irrelevant.


Fixed that for you, champ.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jul 3, 2015)

Nobody.

Come at me.


----------



## Six (Jul 4, 2015)

Naruto, Obito, Kaguya, Sakura, Sasuke, *Hiinata,* 1010, hell everyone in the Konoha 11 minus Lee and Neji who were just neglected, *Minato, Nagato
*
The bold are characters I actually like too^

Danzo, Itachi, Gai were all perfect as well as Kisame


----------



## Mikon (Jul 4, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Naruto, Obito, Kaguya, Sakura, Sasuke, *Hiinata,* 1010, hell everyone in the Konoha 11 minus Lee and Neji who were just neglected, *Minato, Nagato
> *
> The bold are characters I actually like too^
> 
> Danzo, Itachi, Gai were all perfect as well as Kisame



Can't argue about Kisame, but Itachi has some major problems with his character
and where is J-man?!


----------



## Six (Jul 4, 2015)

Mikon said:


> Can't argue about Kisame, but Itachi has some major problems with his character
> and where is J-man?!



What's wrong with Itachi? Besides the obvious I mean. And crap I knew I was forgetting someone. He was probably second only to Kisame as a character overall.


----------



## Mikon (Jul 4, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> What's wrong with Itachi? Besides the obvious I mean. And crap I knew I was forgetting someone. He was probably second only to Kisame as a character overall.



The author tried to make him so villian-like in part 1 that it makes little sense later on when we get the truth from Tobi
I mean, there are some things that do make sense, but other things that doesn't at all
I can understand his thinking, but he could have done it a lot better
Still my favorite character, though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 4, 2015)

Sakura. 

Out of all the characters with the most panels, time to be full-fledged fleshed out characters, out of all the characters that have ever been in the series it's her. There's no way that she should be this horrible of a character given who she's been since chapter 3. No. Possible. Way. These other characters have excuses considering they've been given limited time, Sakura though? Nope. 

It's her, by far. She's horrible. She's that girl you used to like years ago and when you've moved on in your life, you realize she's a shitty person.


----------



## Six (Jul 4, 2015)

Mikon said:


> The author tried to make him so villian-like in part 1 that it makes little sense later on when we get the truth from Tobi
> I mean, there are some things that do make sense, but other things that doesn't at all
> I can understand his thinking, but he could have done it a lot better
> Still my favorite character, though



I guess you're referring to after he beat Kakashi he told Kisame that they're taking him nd to kill the others? I guess one could argue that he was trying to maintain his cover but taking his villages best jounin was pretty stupid, unless he knew Guy would intervene.

Or when he didn't say anything when Kisame suggested they chop off Naruto's legs. I feel that he had already noticed Jiraiya's presence but I see where you're coming from.

But the fact that during Sasuke's flashback his father kept on saying "you're the pipeline into the village's nerve center" kinda points that he had always planned for Itachi to be a good guy. What else could that mean except they were expecting Itachi to leak them top secret intel?

If that had been excluded in part 1 and included in part 2, I would agree wholeheartedly that it was an retcon. 

But Itachi had great closure where we learned his true feelings. Great closure is something nobody really got in this series.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura.
> 
> Out of all the characters with the most panels, time to be full-fledged fleshed out characters, out of all the characters that have ever been in the series it's her. There's no way that she should be this horrible of a character given who she's been since chapter 3. No. Possible. Way. These other characters have excuses considering they've been given limited time, Sakura though? Nope.
> 
> It's her, by far. She's horrible. She's that girl you used to like years ago and when you've moved on in your life, you realize she's a shitty person.



I honestly think that he had no idea what to do with her and just gave up. Early part 2 she was competent but as the series progressed she was left in the dust completely, but then she helps land the finishing blow on Kaguya out of nowhere, as if we're supposed to buy that bullshit. I hate how he forced that scene so much. As a main character, her character growth was atrocious.


----------



## Mikon (Jul 4, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I guess you're referring to after he beat Kakashi he told Kisame that they're taking him nd to kill the others? I guess one could argue that he was trying to maintain his cover but taking his villages best jounin was pretty stupid, unless he knew Guy would intervene.
> 
> Or when he didn't say anything when Kisame suggested they chop off Naruto's legs. I feel that he had already noticed Jiraiya's presence but I see where you're coming from.
> 
> ...



Yea, i can understand that he was trying to maintain his cover, considering that he shouldn't have known that Kakashi knew about Akatsuki in that time, so if it came by surprise, one could argue that had Itachi not done anything, Kisame would have suspected that something is off, but i wasn't talking about this scene at all, because all in all, Itachi was the one that offered them to run away, both from the jounins and from Jiraiya, so this thing atleast makes some sense

I was talking about his encounter with Sasuke. While i can understand that he needs to play the bad guy role, and that the author tried to make him look like a ruthless villian, but Sasuke (had Tsunade not shown up) should have been in coma for the rest of his life or something like that...that's....akward, what Itachi would have done, then? I don't think that you need to blame Itachi's reasoning or plans in that manner because it's clearly is the author's fault in not planning things in a perfect way. 

Thing about Itachi is that Kishi could have done everything about him a lot better when you think about it...for example...making Itachi being Jiraiya's spy in Akatsuki...but Kishi never explained that then it's only a theory. If Itachi was Jiraiya's spy and he was the one who told him about Akatsuki and Pain's location in the Hidden rain village, it would have been a lot better. and if the woman that he used genjutsu on was just a warning for Jiraiya to understand, then it would have been good writing on Kishi's part...

And i don't think that you understood me, lol, i don't say that the twist is a retcon, i never said that
In fact, i am one of those that try to justify it not being a retcon
I know about what chapter you are talking about, and there are some couple more, too (even the night that Itachi kills everyone and Sasuke "faints", the screen goes black to not show us what happens next), and the whole "he was crying" in chapter 7...which Sasuke later on said that those were memories that he tried to repress

The truth of Itachi is the best twist that i read until now from any manga (or a TV show), but the writing could have been a lot better (regarding past events, of course) because the execution itself in shippuden was almost flawless. The poke thing still gets me everytime 

*→ Izumi's Death, by dota2funny and uchihasavior*



Itachi could have been a character of 10 to me, but considering all that, he is a 9.5 (and that's the highest for me, he is the same as Lelouch in my book)


----------



## Six (Jul 4, 2015)

Mikon said:


> Yea, i can understand that he was trying to maintain his cover, considering that he shouldn't have known that Kakashi knew about Akatsuki in that time, so if it came by surprise, one could argue that had Itachi not done anything, Kisame would have suspected that something is off, but i wasn't talking about this scene at all, because all in all, Itachi was the one that offered them to run away, both from the jounins and from Jiraiya, so this thing atleast makes some sense
> 
> I was talking about his encounter with Sasuke. While i can understand that he needs to play the bad guy role, and that the author tried to make him look like a ruthless villian, but Sasuke (had Tsunade not shown up) should have been in coma for the rest of his life or something like that...that's....akward, what Itachi would have done, then? I don't think that you need to blame Itachi's reasoning or plans in that manner because it's clearly is the author's fault in not planning things in a perfect way.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree, the tsukuyomi was overdoing it. I understand his reasoning for it though. He wanted to make Sasuke feel as weak and insignificant as he possibly could. Honestly, contrary to popular opinion Itachi beating up Sasuke was proper fuel. I don't agree with tsukuyomi but having Sasuke feel weak and insignificant should be more than enough fuel for the motivation to become stronger. And that beating Itachi gave him and the feeling of insignificance to Naruto were the proper fire.

But yeah, had Tsunade not shown up, he would have been fucked and if we assume he was ill back then, then it doesn't help his case. Unless he thought that Sasuke's Uchiha blood would help him recover.


It's pretty easy to distinguish between the characters Kishi actually liked compared to the ones who were just needed in the story. Out of character for Kisi, he handled Itachi's story with extreme care and you can tell he put a lot of effort into it. It's pretty obvious why he didn't have Itachi take part in the final battle and it's most likely because he knew he'd have to draw tat getting fucked up like Tobirama and Minato and not being the source of victory or savior. 

It's evident that we have never seen a serious Itachi, bar when he fucked up those three fodder. But I also like that element, we never got to see Itachi go out so he left his true power a mystery and aside from his haters who downplay him, I think that was a good thing to do. Kinda like how Aizen's backstory was never revealed just to leave him mysterious.

But yes, we know he was leaking info, but it would have made 100* more sense had it been Jiraiya or at least have it shown that he was controlling someone and having that someone deliver that intel to Jiraiya and Konoha. But like with most of Naruto, Kishi didn't think things through properly.


I used to hate Itachi until I learned his truth from playing ninja storm 2. His dedication was what made him become my favorite character.

But yeah, the rating you gave him is about right, he was written excellently along with Danzo who's character is vastly underrated.


----------



## Mikon (Jul 4, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Yeah, I agree, the tsukuyomi was overdoing it. I understand his reasoning for it though. He wanted to make Sasuke feel as weak and insignificant as he possibly could. Honestly, contrary to popular opinion Itachi beating up Sasuke was proper fuel. I don't agree with tsukuyomi but having Sasuke feel weak and insignificant should be more than enough fuel for the motivation to become stronger. And that beating Itachi gave him and the feeling of insignificance to Naruto were the proper fire.
> 
> But yeah, had Tsunade not shown up, he would have been fucked and if we assume he was ill back then, then it doesn't help his case. Unless he thought that Sasuke's Uchiha blood would help him recover.
> 
> ...



I have some ASMV that i made about him (back then when i was doing videos) if you want to check it 
Danzo's character was wasted for Sasuke's revenge :/
I mean, i don't care if he died by Sasuke somehow, but not that fast 
I wanted to see more of Danzo as a Hokage, and more background about Danzo regarding the Uchiha case...(I always wanted to see how Danzo took Shisui's eye, and while they did that in the anime, it looked ridiculous to the very least) :/


----------



## Yoona (Jul 4, 2015)

Sakura after this gaiden. Girl is like a dog digging dirt at it's master's feet while of all the characters fking Karin had better deveolpment than her.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 9, 2015)

Gold and Silver bros just why Kishi...


----------



## Silver Fang (Jul 9, 2015)

I say KinGin.

I liked what little of them we saw. They're favorites of mine. But they could have had good potential as characters, For all the hype, having them take out Darui and stick around as villains would have been good, then seeing them in a final battle with Raikage or something. 

I understand their purpose. But it was sad that was all they were wanted for. 

Next, Sasuke. All his flip-flopping around and being used by everyone in this manga, I mean damn. I never liked Sasuke really. 

But really 95% of the characters in Naruto didn't get to have much depth as a character. Far as ones still living that is. 

But I think KinGin were Kishi's most glossed, and screwed, over villains. Only appear in 5 chapters out of 700 with Ginkaku being defeated by luck only. And Kinkaku being defeated by some seriously convenient circumstances.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 9, 2015)

naruto, and his tnj crap


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 9, 2015)

Naruto and Sakura are both tied for me.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 9, 2015)

Sakura was really poor for me, he made leaps and bounds with her character at Part 2, but then just failed to follow up with it.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 9, 2015)

Neji is the most poorly written for me. Dude was so one-dimensional.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 9, 2015)

Fair point, Sauce, then again Kishi forgot about a great deal of side-characters (which is okay because the manga was more about Naruto and Team 7, as it should be).


----------



## Maxxie (Jul 9, 2015)

Sakura, Hinata, Obito, Kaguya, and Sasuke. All turned out to be trash.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 9, 2015)

Hinata! she barely has a personality. the bit she has,is all about naruto


----------



## Raniero (Jul 10, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura tbh


----------



## qazmko (Jul 10, 2015)

Sasuke


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2015)

man this is such a hard question bc the crown has so many strong contenders

naruto, sasuke, sakura, obito, itachi...


----------



## Garcher (Jul 10, 2015)

1. Kaguya
2. The rest except Itachi


----------



## TheWrathofShane (Jul 10, 2015)

In order (personal opinion)

1) Itachi Retcon
Sasuke was not the only child in the entire clan. Which means they wiped out all the infants, toddlers, and small children based on what they may or may not do in 15 to 20 years. You dont get to walk away being portrayed as a good guy after killing innocent children.

2) Sakura.
She started out strong in part 2 with sasori fight, then fell to pieces over a random crush she had with a guy who she hasnt seen in 3 years, tries to kill her on multiple occasions, and strait up betrayed her hometown and joined up with the guy who killed her hokage. Yet she still has feelers for this trash? Give me a break.

3) Sasuke.
Joins up with orochimaru in part 1. The guy who just tried to destroy the leaf village and racked up a big body count in the process. Why did you do it again? Misguided sense of vengeance gives you the right to do the same onto others? Big ass hypocrite here.

"I loved my family so that means I can kill your family or do whatever I want if you get in my way for vengeance."

4) Naruto
Part 2 became a big circle jerk over getting sasuke back. Make another friend naruto. Get another "brother" type figure. The dude doesnt want to come back and has gone dark side, get over it and stop acting like a total retard.

5) Karin
Another vag with a random sasuke obsession. But wait she actually starts to show growth and maturity. Nope never-mind now she has gone full retard with the random obsession with the guy who literally left her for dead.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 10, 2015)

Obito killed the children bro ^


----------



## Zanenda (Jul 10, 2015)

Kaguya easily


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2015)

Kakashi got screwed in the end... It would have been better if kishi let him keep a portion of Obito/Rikudou chakra to augment his own power.


----------



## agender (Jul 10, 2015)

kushina 

the entire uzumaki clan tbh. we found out karin and nagato are uzumaki. i wanted more about naruto's heritage


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 10, 2015)

lacking information, doesn't mean they are poorly written.  She had more character than some of the female K11 from the few chapters she appeared.


----------



## agender (Jul 11, 2015)

that's true! i guess i got caught up in the characters that everyone wanted more from.

in that case i'd definitely say tenten is the least dynamic character of the k11, but too many characters have yoyo development like sakura and hinata. in the war arc there's almost an entire chapter about sakura wanting her teammates to respect her ability to fight and watch HER back for once, and then this is immediately forgotten as she stays hidden in the background or needs someone's assistance for her distress. 

and hinata.........sigh poor hinata


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 14, 2015)

sakura
hidan
hanzo
actually the thread should be how many characters were actually properly written

much much shorter list


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 14, 2015)

PopoTime said:


> Sasuke.
> 
> Storywise
> Oh your dead set on killing Itachi, oh well turns out he actually loved you and was ordered to do it by Danzo + the elders.
> ...



this post is over 9000 thanks mate

all true

loved the snakes with short memory though

lets not forget the ran out of chakra but still had stamina to summon a gigantic snake 

and control it with genjutsu


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Sai, what was his purpose again really?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 14, 2015)

Sakura, Kishi gets boner every time he down plays her.


----------



## Swift (Jul 14, 2015)

Hidan and Sai, IMO

Wasted potential.


----------

